# bodybuilding dvd's



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

before i do this i wanted to know if this will be helpfull to some guys/girls on here.

because it will take stupid amounts of time uploading and stuff but if i upload some bodybuilding dvd's or documentarys would it be usefull to anyone here?

if so ill take the time to upload them

some are big tho thats the problem so will take a few hours for me to upload them, but i think ill be uploading them to a site like rapidshare or something

well let me know here


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

yeah defo pal if there on rapidshare


----------



## ricdan (Jul 1, 2010)

Would definitley be interested in that!

Go for it. Please.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

ok then ill upload some overnite so they can be put in a thread tomorrow


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Yer defo do it mate.

Reps for every dvd :thumbup1: .


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

ashie1986 said:


> before i do this i wanted to know if this will be helpfull to some guys/girls on here.
> 
> because it will take stupid amounts of time uploading and stuff but if i upload some bodybuilding dvd's or documentarys would it be usefull to anyone here?
> 
> ...


Id love to see some mate 

I fricking LOVE your avatar by the way!!!


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol yeah found it on google looks pretty crazy so had to have it lol

i think ill start with ronnie coleman - the unbelievable

heres a clip and i think its from this vid im uploading











lol


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

rapidshare will only let me upload 500mb

so i need to find some other way

i can put some on megaupload which will let me upload a gig but some of these are 2 gig 3 gig and some even higher than 5 gig


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

heres some

Mike Mentzer`s Hit

1978 Mr. Universe winner Mike Mentzer's HIT (High Intensity Training) Exercise Video shows you the real thing, the world's leading HIT advocate, the only man to win Mr. Universe with a perfect score and who single-handedly perfected HIT Theory, guide the muscular phenomenon, Markus Reinhardt, through three different high-intensity workouts.

You can read the full review here: (please note that the bonus footage the review is talking about not included here)

h**p://www.bodybuildingpro.com/mikementzer****exercisedvd.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/14482316/Bodybuilding_-_Mike_Mentzer_s_Hit.part01.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/14484744/Bodybuilding_-_Mike_Mentzer_s_Hit.part02.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/14487152/Bodybuilding_-_Mike_Mentzer_s_Hit.part03.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/14489702/Bodybuilding_-_Mike_Mentzer_s_Hit.part04.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/14491723/Bodybuilding_-_Mike_Mentzer_s_Hit.part05.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/14494126/Bodybuilding_-_Mike_Mentzer_s_Hit.part06.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/14496304/Bodybuilding_-_Mike_Mentzer_s_Hit.part07.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/14498149/Bodybuilding_-_Mike_Mentzer_s_Hit.part08.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/14500236/Bodybuilding_-_Mike_Mentzer_s_Hit.part09.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/14502622/Bodybuilding_-_Mike_Mentzer_s_Hit.part10.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/14479504/Bodybuilding_-_Mike_Mentzer_s_Hit.part11.rar


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

Kevin Levrone - Maryland Muscle Machine

Taped prior to 2000 Mr.Olympia. Includes his whole body workouts. 1,500 lbs leg-presses, 100 lbs dumbell curls, 495 lbs bench presses, 405 lbs shoulder presses, 100 reps non-stop weighted crunches and more!! All insert music provided by his "Fulblown" band.

http://rapidshare.com/files/44865250/Kevin.Levrone_Maryland_Muscle_Machine.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/44869127/Kevin.Levrone_Maryland_Muscle_Machine.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/44872599/Kevin.Levrone_Maryland_Muscle_Machine.part3.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/44876113/Kevin.Levrone_Maryland_Muscle_Machine.part4.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/44879493/Kevin.Levrone_Maryland_Muscle_Machine.part5.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/44881994/Kevin.Levrone_Maryland_Muscle_Machine.part6.rar


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

f u k

where the hell did u find all them?

and i get how there uploaded now the rar is split with winrar and you need to doanload all the rar's then extract to get the vid

will get these too

add to my collection

thanks mate reps


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

Markc said:


> RELENTLESS
> 
> Ronnie Coleman is Relentless! Mitsuru Okabe's latest release, featuring 8x Mr. Olympia Ronnie Coleman, begins filming at a bodyweight of 325 lbs. during his final week off-season - 13 weeks out from the Olympia (July 3-6, 2006). It includes four days of workouts and all six meals consumed during off season beginning at 10:30 AM until 3:00 AM.
> 
> ...


link not working mate

neither is

Milos Sarcev Secrets of the Pros


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

Mustafa Mohammad & Pavel Jablonicky

http://rapidshare.com/files/286134536/Mustafa_Mohammad__Pavol_Jablonicky-gymposing.mp4

2005 World Amateur Championships (rip from Russian tv)

http://rapidshare.com/files/283135774/2005_World_Amateur_Championships_-_IFBB.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/283541000/2005_World_Amateur_Championships_-_IFBB.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/283988939/2005_World_Amateur_Championships_-_IFBB.part3.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/284032176/2005_World_Amateur_Championships_-_IFBB.part4.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/284442116/2005_World_Amateur_Championships_-_IFBB.part5.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/284877515/2005_World_Amateur_Championships_-_IFBB.part6.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/284877522/2005_World_Amateur_Championships_-_IFBB.part7.rar

Michael Liberatore (hd quality)

http://rapidshare.com/files/284472721/Liberatore.rar

1999 NPC PumpRoom

http://rapidshare.com/files/142224199/Repetrope_-_NPC_1999__Pump_Room_Part_2.zip.001

http://rapidshare.com/files/142227301/Repetrope_-_NPC_1999__Pump_Room_Part_2.zip.002

http://rapidshare.com/files/142232165/Repetrope_-_NPC_1999__Pump_Room_Part_2.zip.003

http://rapidshare.com/files/142236255/Repetrope_-_NPC_1999__Pump_Room_Part_2.zip.004

http://rapidshare.com/files/142241193/Repetrope_-_NPC_1999__Pump_Room_Part_2.zip.005

http://rapidshare.com/files/142246794/Repetrope_-_NPC_1999__Pump_Room_Part_2.zip.006

http://rapidshare.com/files/142251041/Repetrope_-_NPC_1999__Pump_Room_Part_2.zip.007

to join all parts use hjsplit

Ken Yasuda

http://rapidshare.com/files/322643419/KenYasuda_Gym.rar

Ronny Rockel

http://rapidshare.com/files/321751557/ronnyrockel-supermedley-de.rar

Mike Matarazzo

http://rapidshare.com/files/320876878/MikeMatarazzo.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/320876880/MikeMatarazzo.part2.rar

young Jay Cutler

http://rapidshare.com/files/262613118/Jay_Cutler_profile_1993.avi.001

http://rapidshare.com/files/262613116/Jay_Cutler_profile_1993.avi.002

http://rapidshare.com/files/262543276/Jay_Cutler_profile_1993.avi.003

Stars of Bodybuilding

http://rapidshare.com/files/214060655/Stars_of_Bodybuilding.mp4.001

http://rapidshare.com/files/214076701/Stars_of_Bodybuilding.mp4.002

http://rapidshare.com/files/214079733/Stars_of_Bodybuilding.mp4.003

Ramy Osama

http://rapidshare.com/files/260297447/Ramy_Osama_Egyptian_Bodybuilder.mp4

Matt Mendenhal

http://rapidshare.com/files/255029139/Matt_Mendenhal_-_1988-muscleprofile.avi

Dennis Newman

http://rapidshare.com/files/210686579/Dennis_Newman_-_Bodybuilder.mpg.001

http://rapidshare.com/files/210693174/Dennis_Newman_-_Bodybuilder.mpg.002

Dennis Wolf

http://rapidshare.com/files/251506009/Dennis_Wolf.mp4

Kris Dim

http://rapidshare.com/files/251118902/Kris_Dim.wmv


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

In this 2-DVD set (more than 6 hours of footage), you will witness nearly every aspect of 8-time Mr. Olympia Ronnie Coleman's incredibly busy and exciting life during three distinct times prior to the 2007 Mr. Olympia: 12 weeks out, 3 weeks out, and the day of the Olympia. Ronnie talks about how his diet has changed from last year and we even check in on his nutritionist Chad Nicholls. Ronnie's weight training routine has changed too, so we see all of his new home gym training sessions. Ronnie also talks about how he became a bodybuilder and how he got pro card. Extras include Ronnie's delts workout scene from Battle for the Olympia 2007.

*
Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 1:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155275604/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part09.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155275604/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part09.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155275604/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part09.rar

*Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 2:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155276918/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part10.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155276918/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part10.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155276918/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part10.rar

*Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 3:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155278144/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part11.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155278144/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part11.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155278144/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part11.rar

*Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 4:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155279328/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part12.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155279328/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part12.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155279328/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part12.rar

*Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 5:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155282145/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part13.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155282145/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part13.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155282145/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part13.rar

*Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 6:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155283447/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part14.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155283447/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part14.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155283447/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part14.rar

*Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 7:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155284654/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part15.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155284654/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part15.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155284654/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part15.rar

*Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 8:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155285823/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part16.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155285823/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part16.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155285823/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part16.rar

*Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 9:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155287080/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part17.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155287080/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part17.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155287080/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part17.rar

*Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 10:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155288279/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part18.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155288279/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part18.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155288279/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part18.rar

*Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 11:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155289513/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part19.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155289513/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part19.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155289513/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part19.rar

*Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 12:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155290810/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part20.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155290810/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part20.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155290810/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part20.rar

*Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 13:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155292028/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part21.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155292028/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part21.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155292028/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part21.rar

*Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 14:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155293246/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part22.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155293246/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part22.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155293246/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part22.rar

*Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 15:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155294484/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part23.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155294484/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part23.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155294484/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part23.rar

*Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 16:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155295977/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part24.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155295977/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part24.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155295977/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part24.rar

*Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 17:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155297243/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part25.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155297243/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part25.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155297243/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part25.rar

*Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 18:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155298940/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part26.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155298940/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part26.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155298940/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part26.rar

*Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 19:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155301179/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part27.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155301179/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part27.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155301179/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part27.rar

*Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 20:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155302451/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part28.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155302451/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part28.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155302451/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part28.rar

*Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 21:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155303820/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part01.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155303820/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part01.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155303820/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part01.rar

*Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 22:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155304486/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part29.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155304486/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part29.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155304486/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part29.rar

*Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 23:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155305961/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part02.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155305961/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part02.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155305961/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part02.rar

*Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 24:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155307090/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part03.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155307090/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part03.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155307090/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part03.rar

*Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 25:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155308321/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part04.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155308321/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part04.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155308321/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part04.rar

*Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 26:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155309624/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part05.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155309624/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part05.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155309624/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part05.rar

*Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 27:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155310690/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part06.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155310690/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part06.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155310690/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part06.rar

*Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 28:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155311925/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part07.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155311925/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part07.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155311925/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part07.rar

*Download Ronnie Coleman: Invincible Bodybuilding 2008 part 29:*

*
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/155313237/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part08.rar

*http://rapidshare.com/files/155313237/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part08.rar*
http://rapidshare.com/files/155313237/RonnieColeman-InvincibleCd1-Cd2.part08.rar


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

Gary Strydom

http://rapidshare.com/files/246516008/garystrydom-workout-posing-interview.mp4

Thomas Sheu

http://rapidshare.com/files/242315232/Thomas_Sheu.wmv

Nothing but N A T E

http://rapidshare.com/files/159240814/Repetrope--Nothing-But-Nate.zip.001

http://rapidshare.com/files/159249873/Repetrope--Nothing-But-Nate.zip.002

http://rapidshare.com/files/159255880/Repetrope--Nothing-But-Nate.zip.003

http://rapidshare.com/files/159300445/Repetrope--Nothing-But-Nate.zip.004

http://rapidshare.com/files/159311713/Repetrope--Nothing-But-Nate.zip.005

http://rapidshare.com/files/159321293/Repetrope--Nothing-But-Nate.zip.006

http://rapidshare.com/files/159334443/Repetrope--Nothing-But-Nate.zip.007

http://rapidshare.com/files/160166610/Repetrope--Nothing-But-Nate.zip.008

The Jim & Nate Workout

http://rapidshare.com/files/155726848/Repetrope_-_The_Jim___Nate_Workout_1.zip.001

http://rapidshare.com/files/155733343/Repetrope_-_The_Jim___Nate_Workout_1.zip.002

http://rapidshare.com/files/156034868/Repetrope_-_The_Jim___Nate_Workout_1.zip.003

http://rapidshare.com/files/156040658/Repetrope_-_The_Jim___Nate_Workout_1.zip.004

http://rapidshare.com/files/156129672/Repetrope_-_The_Jim___Nate_Workout_1.zip.005

http://rapidshare.com/files/156361893/Repetrope_-_The_Jim___Nate_Workout_1.zip.006

http://rapidshare.com/files/156365770/Repetrope_-_The_Jim___Nate_Workout_1.zip.007

http://rapidshare.com/files/157005979/Repetrope_-_The_Jim___Nate_Workout_2.zip.001

http://rapidshare.com/files/157010877/Repetrope_-_The_Jim___Nate_Workout_2.zip.002

http://rapidshare.com/files/157017769/Repetrope_-_The_Jim___Nate_Workout_2.zip.003

http://rapidshare.com/files/157058507/Repetrope_-_The_Jim___Nate_Workout_2.zip.004

http://rapidshare.com/files/157065931/Repetrope_-_The_Jim___Nate_Workout_2.zip.005

http://rapidshare.com/files/157073942/Repetrope_-_The_Jim___Nate_Workout_2.zip.006

http://rapidshare.com/files/158580581/Repetrope_-_The_Jim___Nate_Workout_2.zip.007

http://rapidshare.com/files/158582136/Repetrope_-_The_Jim___Nate_Workout_2.zip.008

The Dave & Tommy Workout

Code:

http://rapidshare.com/files/151339771/Repetrope_-_The_Dave___Tommy_Workout.zip.001

http://rapidshare.com/files/151345473/Repetrope_-_The_Dave___Tommy_Workout.zip.002

http://rapidshare.com/files/151350374/Repetrope_-_The_Dave___Tommy_Workout.zip.003

http://rapidshare.com/files/151355298/Repetrope_-_The_Dave___Tommy_Workout.zip.004

http://rapidshare.com/files/151360381/Repetrope_-_The_Dave___Tommy_Workout.zip.005

http://rapidshare.com/files/151380032/Repetrope_-_The_Dave___Tommy_Workout.zip.006

http://rapidshare.com/files/151384592/Repetrope_-_The_Dave___Tommy_Workout.zip.007

Paul deMayo

http://rapidshare.com/files/210192721/Paul_DeMayo_-_arms-legs-workout.mpg

Rusty Joiner

Code:

http://rapidshare.com/files/210203926/RustyJoiner.zip.001

http://rapidshare.com/files/210212646/RustyJoiner.zip.002

http://rapidshare.com/files/210216220/RustyJoiner.zip.003

Adam Hlas, Art Atwood, Taner Parkes, Con Demetriou

Code:

http://rapidshare.com/files/357143814/Adam_Hlas.mov

http://rapidshare.com/files/357143815/Art_Atwood.mov

http://rapidshare.com/files/358456222/Tanner_Parker.flv

http://rapidshare.com/files/359636781/Con_Demetriou_720hd.rar


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

Ronnie Coleman The Cost of Redemption

http://rapidshare.com/files/13989772/Ronnie.Coleman.-.The.Cost.of.Redemption.part01.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/13995095/Ronnie.Coleman.-.The.Cost.of.Redemption.part02.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/14000566/Ronnie.Coleman.-.The.Cost.of.Redemption.part03.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/14005281/Ronnie.Coleman.-.The.Cost.of.Redemption.part04.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/14009445/Ronnie.Coleman.-.The.Cost.of.Redemption.part05.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/14013427/Ronnie.Coleman.-.The.Cost.of.Redemption.part06.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/14017228/Ronnie.Coleman.-.The.Cost.of.Redemption.part07.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/14021155/Ronnie.Coleman.-.The.Cost.of.Redemption.part08.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/13984536/Ronnie.Coleman.-.The.Cost.of.Redemption.part09.rar


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

Ronnie Coleman - The Unbelievable

One of the roughest, toughest workout imaginable. Just see the weights - unbelievable, man, simply unbelievable. Ronnie shows how he came to be Mr. Olympia, and how he holds the title year after year. He has given a new benchmark for this prestigious title.

The video also goes into the background of Ronnie's police career, plus an indepth interview.

http://rapidshare.com/files/238860995/Ronnie_Coleman_-_The_Unbelievable__Bodybuilding_.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238889983/Ronnie_Coleman_-_The_Unbelievable__Bodybuilding_.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238890275/Ronnie_Coleman_-_The_Unbelievable__Bodybuilding_.part3.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238890515/Ronnie_Coleman_-_The_Unbelievable__Bodybuilding_.part4.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238890711/Ronnie_Coleman_-_The_Unbelievable__Bodybuilding_.part5.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238882689/Ronnie_Coleman_-_The_Unbelievable__Bodybuilding_.part6.rar


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Flex Wheeler - Mass Construction [bodybuilding Tutorial]*

DVDRip | 640x480 | AVI | DX50 1610 kbps | 29.97fps | Aspect ration: 4:3 | MP3 128 kpbs | 676 MB

You saw it all in the first video, Hardbody. Now check out the incredible sequel - Mass Construction! Shot just 2 days after the 1996 Mr. Olympia, this is the Flex Wheeler you've always wanted to see--huge, ripped, and stronger than hell! With the contest over, Flex loaded up on his favorite training foods (pizza and cheeseburgers) and hit the gym looking round, pumped and super vascular. At 250 pounds of full, rock solid muscle, Flex takes you through three days of gut busting training with eye-popping intensity and sickeningly heavy weights.

His homeboy from Fresno, Mr. California Ron Flowers, Flex's younger brother Robert Gibbs, and top national competitor Danny Hester, help Flex push it to the limit with lifts like 405-lb incline presses, and 160-lb dumbbell rows. If you think Flex is amazing onstage, you'll freak out when you see this awesome physique in training action.

Flex achieves pumps that are literally out of this world, and he will inspire you to be your best. The hardest part of watching this video will be trying to wait 'til it's over to run to the gym and bust out some serious lifting!

An American Sports Network Production; Running time: Approximately 60 minutes; DVD-Video NTSC; All Regions; Release date: 1997.

http://rapidshare.com/files/248777971/Flex.Wheeler.Mass.Construction_Rip_By_RoRy.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/248778318/Flex.Wheeler.Mass.Construction_Rip_By_RoRy.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/248778365/Flex.Wheeler.Mass.Construction_Rip_By_RoRy.part3.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/248778395/Flex.Wheeler.Mass.Construction_Rip_By_RoRy.part4.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/248778530/Flex.Wheeler.Mass.Construction_Rip_By_RoRy.part5.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/248778449/Flex.Wheeler.Mass.Construction_Rip_By_RoRy.part6.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/248778271/Flex.Wheeler.Mass.Construction_Rip_By_RoRy.part7.rar


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

jay Cutler - One Step Closer - Exclusive Inside Access, Prior

To and Following the 2005 Mr. Olympia

At just under 6 hours long, One Step Closer begins September

19, 2005, four weeks out from the 2005 Olympia, and

documents Jay through the Olympia contest and ends shooting

on December 17, 2005.

One Step Closer has behind the scenes footage from the Mr.

Olympia - from prejudging to backstage footage - prior to and

following the Mr. Olympia (contest footage is not included)! More

then just a training video, One Step Closer gives you never seen

before point of view footage of the lifestyle on one of the sport's

greatest athletes.

Jay's bodyweight starting at 283 lbs four weeks out, then

dropped to 265 lbs on the morning of Olympia. Then his weight

increased up to 293 lbs within two months. This DVD includes

Jay's whole body workout routine, with footage of carb-up meals at home,

his real disappointment backstage at the Mr. Olympia, the Olympia "after party" and more!

Mitsuru Okabe (producer) says "After shooting top pros last decade,

this is the one of the best...!"

A Mitsuru Okabe Film; Double-DVD Set; Running time: 349 minutes;

DVD-Video NTSC; All Regions; DVD Release date : March 2006.

DISC1

=====

http://rapidshare.com/files/126323552/Jay_Cutler_-_One_Step_Closer_DVD_1_part_A.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/126326336/Jay_Cutler_-_One_Step_Closer_DVD_1_part_A.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/126329328/Jay_Cutler_-_One_Step_Closer_DVD_1_part_A.part3.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/126343736/Jay_Cutler_-_One_Step_Closer_DVD_1_part_A.part4.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/126347719/Jay_Cutler_-_One_Step_Closer_DVD_1_part_A.part5.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/126351530/Jay_Cutler_-_One_Step_Closer_DVD_1_part_A.part6.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/126355840/Jay_Cutler_-_One_Step_Closer_DVD_1_part_A.part7.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/126356592/Jay_Cutler_-_One_Step_Closer_DVD_1_part_A.part8.rar



http://rapidshare.com/files/126395240/Jay_Cutler_-_One_Step_Closer_DVD_1_part_B.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/126397860/Jay_Cutler_-_One_Step_Closer_DVD_1_part_B.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/126413549/Jay_Cutler_-_One_Step_Closer_DVD_1_part_B.part3.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/126416141/Jay_Cutler_-_One_Step_Closer_DVD_1_part_B.part4.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/126419705/Jay_Cutler_-_One_Step_Closer_DVD_1_part_B.part5.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/126421829/Jay_Cutler_-_One_Step_Closer_DVD_1_part_B.part6.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/126424522/Jay_Cutler_-_One_Step_Closer_DVD_1_part_B.part7.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/126424796/Jay_Cutler_-_One_Step_Closer_DVD_1_part_B.part8.rar



DISC2

=====

http://rapidshare.com/files/126426866/Jay_Cutler-One_Step_Closer_Disc2_fileA.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/126429009/Jay_Cutler-One_Step_Closer_Disc2_fileA.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/126430768/Jay_Cutler-One_Step_Closer_Disc2_fileA.part3.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/126432796/Jay_Cutler-One_Step_Closer_Disc2_fileA.part4.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/126434557/Jay_Cutler-One_Step_Closer_Disc2_fileA.part5.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/126436326/Jay_Cutler-One_Step_Closer_Disc2_fileA.part6.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/126438021/Jay_Cutler-One_Step_Closer_Disc2_fileA.part7.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/126438405/Jay_Cutler-One_Step_Closer_Disc2_fileA.part8.rar



http://rapidshare.com/files/126440164/Jay_Cutler-One_Step_Closer_Disc2_fileB.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/126441907/Jay_Cutler-One_Step_Closer_Disc2_fileB.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/126515228/Jay_Cutler-One_Step_Closer_Disc2_fileB.part3.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/126517296/Jay_Cutler-One_Step_Closer_Disc2_fileB.part4.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/126519592/Jay_Cutler-One_Step_Closer_Disc2_fileB.part5.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/126521686/Jay_Cutler-One_Step_Closer_Disc2_fileB.part6.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/126523570/Jay_Cutler-One_Step_Closer_Disc2_fileB.part7.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/126524160/Jay_Cutler-One_Step_Closer_Disc2_fileB.part8.rar


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Jay Cutler - A Cut Above [bodybuilding]*

Footage leading up 1999 Olympia. Voice over interview part recorded right after the 2000 Olympia. Includes Jay's whole body routine. High intensity and high volume. Lots of sweats!! A Mitsuru Okabe Film; Running time: Approximately 85 minutes; DVD-Video NTSC; All Regions; Originally released January 2002; DVD Release date: July 2006.

http://rapidshare.com/files/249295831/SoftArchive.Net.Bodybuilding.-.Jay.Cutler.-.A.Cut.Above.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/249295866/SoftArchive.Net.Bodybuilding.-.Jay.Cutler.-.A.Cut.Above.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/249295848/SoftArchive.Net.Bodybuilding.-.Jay.Cutler.-.A.Cut.Above.part3.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/249295285/SoftArchive.Net.Bodybuilding.-.Jay.Cutler.-.A.Cut.Above.part4.rar


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

Dexter "The Blade" Jackson shows you what it means to be one of the greatest professional bodybuilders of all time as you follow him step by step through his brutal workouts in Florida preceding the 2009 Mr Olympia and in Gold's Gym Venice, California, where he fine tunes his amazing peak condition.

Over 260 minutes of explosive workouts dynamically intercut with highly informative 'one on one' interviews on Dexter's career highlights, training philosophy, nutritional planning and handling with his ever growing popularity. Mr Olympia opens up like never before about how he began he began weight training just to pack on a few pounds of muscle&#8230; and ended up being a dominating force on the bodybuilding scene!

The SUPERSTAR SEMINAR chapter is one of the greatest special features included in any bodybuilding DVD&#8230; ever! A separate 2 hr 20 minute segment with Ronnie Coleman, Phil Heath, Troy Alves, Joe McNeil and Dexter himself going at it with each other and answering the crowd's numerous questions. Filmed during the 2009 Dexter Jackson Classic this separate footage has wall to wall information and discussions on everything concerning bodybuilding with hilarious moments throughout! Jay Cutler joins the pro team for a 'mano a mano' posedown at the evening show. The SUPERSTAR SEMINAR alone is well worth the price of this DVD.

Dexter Jackson: Unbreakable delivers the most inspirational footage of The Blade ever filmed accompanied by a compelling original soundtrack. Filmed in Hi Definition and mixed with Hollywood 5.1. Surround Sound this instant DVD classic will be a driving force for your next workout&#8230; and the next! Play it loud and get motivated!

Download Dexter Jackson: Unbreakable 2010 part 1:

http://rapidshare.com/files/396086874/Dexter_Jackson_Unbreakable.part01.rar

Download Dexter Jackson: Unbreakable 2010 part 2:

http://rapidshare.com/files/396086876/Dexter_Jackson_Unbreakable.part02.rar

Download Dexter Jackson: Unbreakable 2010 part 3:

http://rapidshare.com/files/396086872/Dexter_Jackson_Unbreakable.part03.rar


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

dexter jackson titans 2

Watch The Blade's full body workouts two weeks out from the 2004 Mr. Olympia.

2 time Arnold Classic champion - Dexter THE BLADE Jackson on DVD! Mindblowing footage with one of the best Bodybuilders that ever lived! Considered by many to be a top contender for the Olympia crown. Plus bonus footage from Las Vegas where the Olympia takes place.

DOWNLOAD

http://www.biggerupload.com/8zm0ompdsx4a/Bodybuilding-Titans-Part-2-The_Blade-Dexter_Jackson.part1.rar.html

http://www.biggerupload.com/em572uq76lew/Bodybuilding-Titans-Part-2-The_Blade-Dexter_Jackson.part2.rar.html

http://www.biggerupload.com/3sl6jx01yv34/Bodybuilding-Titans-Part-2-The_Blade-Dexter_Jackson.part3.rar.html

http://www.biggerupload.com/lsyuqvlk5uxw/Bodybuilding-Titans-Part-2-The_Blade-Dexter_Jackson.part4.rar.html

Password: tugagym.info


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

that should keep you guys busy

bed for me now


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

ashie1986 said:


> that should keep you guys busy
> 
> bed for me now


Legend fella, cheers 

Rep'd


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

your welcome mate we will put some more up


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

bump


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Bigger Stronger Faster **DVDRip* 

Drugs are bad, mmmkay? Well, not all of them, argues Chris Bell in his documentary Bigger, Stronger, Faster. And no, this isn't an argument for pot, but rather a drug that we just don't think much about

anabolic steroids. With this film, director and bodybuilder Bell breaks the stereotype of the gym-rat meathead by making intelligent, astute observations and revealing some shocking truths about this mysterious and taboo drug. *Download :*

*
*http://hotfile.com/dl/37257857/53122d9/bggrstrngrfstr.prstrdy.part1.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/37258297/ec70f78/bggrstrngrfstr.prstrdy.part2.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/37259499/2231794/bggrstrngrfstr.prstrdy.part3.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/37259883/e3d8370/bggrstrngrfstr.prstrdy.part4.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/37260351/34b2678/bggrstrngrfstr.prstrdy.part5.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/37260693/5b79364/bggrstrngrfstr.prstrdy.part6.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/37260961/e2183e6/bggrstrngrfstr.prstrdy.part7.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/37261072/6442d24/bggrstrngrfstr.prstrdy.part8.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/147361225/Bigger_Stronger_Faster__2008__LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-ARROW.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/147361221/Bigger_Stronger_Faster__2008__LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-ARROW.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/147361226/Bigger_Stronger_Faster__2008__LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-ARROW.part3.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/147361223/Bigger_Stronger_Faster__2008__LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-ARROW.part4.rar


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Time to get another premium rapidshare account me thinks


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol

im about to go and watch that bigger stronger faster now

so will let you guys know what its like

its about steds and aparently its not flaming them its agreeing with them so i have been told


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

dont buy rapidshare mate

download a program called

jdownloader

then you put the links in that program and it fetches the downloads for you,

then you dont have to **** about waiting and getting each link yourself with limit speed.

with jdownloader it will run fast speed and you can get what you want

it also works for megaupload links and other links



heres a link

http://jdownloader.org/download/index


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

ashie1986 said:


> dont buy rapidshare mate
> 
> download a program called
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy, reps.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

ashie1986 said:


> dont buy rapidshare mate
> 
> download a program called
> 
> ...


JDownloader is good but if you download a lot of stuff on rapidshare a premium account is well worth the money IMO.

I use JDownloader with my premium account and literally all I do is copy the links and press the start button and it downloads really fast. Over 1MB per second.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

whats the point in paying for a premium account?

i get over 1mb a sec anyway with no rapidshare account mate, so i dont see the point


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

ashie1986 said:


> whats the point in paying for a premium account?
> 
> i get over 1mb a sec anyway with no rapidshare account mate, so i dont see the point


When I use the free I'm lucky to get 100Kb a second. So for me it is worth it.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

with jdownloader i get over 1000 kb/s

1000 kb is a meg mate

100kb/s isnt fast mate especialy if your downloading something big like osme of these dvd's listed


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

ashie1986 said:


> with jdownloader i get over 1000 kb/s
> 
> 1000 kb is a meg mate
> 
> 100kb/s isnt fast mate especialy if your downloading something big like osme of these dvd's listed


I know that's not fast, that's why I pay for a premium account. I still use JDownloader in conjunction with a premium account.

1 MB is actually 1024KB but that's just being pedantic :tongue:


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol


----------



## ascanioiulo (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey guys! Can someone tell me the password for the cost of redemption? thanks


----------

